# The ONLY way I'll ever fence again!



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I rented a post pounder from our Soil Conservation District to put in about 3,000 linear feet of fence line...WOW! The only down side was it's size. It was a little too large for getting around in the woods. I was able to drive 10' X 8" diameter posts 5' into the ground in about 3 minutes. On my smaller line posts, 8' X 6", I drove them 3' into the ground in about 3 whacks. This thing would be ideal in the flat lands. It's Wheatheart High Heavy Hitter, made in Canada.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks a whole lot easier then doing it by hand....


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah but then what fun is that?....LOL

I tried to convince my husband to rent/buy one of those hydro post digger thingy's.....he brought home a manual one and did a whole pallet of those poles by hand... in less then a week.....and he's 45....he says it builds charactor...I said he was nuts..LOL...I still think he nuts...but he did save of a lot of money.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Which conservation district are you in?


----------



## susieM (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow! And the posts don't even have a pointy end!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Where are you located in WV,I go over there occasionally...


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

I rented it from The Southern Soil Convervation District/ FSA in Beckley. It cost $75/day. I live in Summers county, just outside of Hinton.

Correct, the post do not need to be sharpened. As many had a taper, I put the small end down, to help with soil compaction around the post. I did hit some roots, but the machine pounded the post right through them.


----------



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

Brooks looks like you haver a little peice of heaven there!


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

According to John Denver you are correct... and Brooks probably agrees, I would agree to that, I love WV and Pa.


----------



## kyle (Mar 26, 2011)

wow! now that is $75 well spent!


----------



## lupiefarmer (Apr 30, 2008)

That's a great way to do it. We have always used our excavator to put in our posts but as the one who is on the holding end of the post I never really liked doing it, especially if my ex-husband was mad at me. 
:bash:


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

So the auger and the post go into the ground @ the same time? We have an auger for our tractor, how is this different? It pounds them in or digs the hole and puts them in. Guess I need a visual display... LOL


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...............I set all my corners , gate posts , turns , and deadmen first based on survey stakes , then I pull stringline , mark points on ground and get started ! The difference between me and you is that I'd use old 3" OD pipe for all corners , H's and deadmen ! More expensive , but lasts much , much longer ......too each his own I suppose . , fordy


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Do you have to dig fence post holes first? I just want to ask that first before I get too excited....

Your place is beautiful, it is soo humid here I feel like melting.


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

My neighbor used one of these for putting in his fence posts! Sure did make the job a lot easier for him!


----------



## sde219 (May 19, 2010)

Any idea how this handles limestone and rocky soil? We've got about 18" of great top soil then solid limestone - most power augers can't go through it without using the whole bobcat to use the auger as a hammer or switching to a jackhammer attachment.....


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

used2bcool13 said:


> Do you have to dig fence post holes first? I just want to ask that first before I get too excited....
> 
> Your place is beautiful, it is soo humid here I feel like melting.


No ,it pounds them right in ,unless it's really rocky of course.
Had mine done ,they charged me $5 each to pound in,woth saving your back, especially us older folks!!!
No tamping either,always hated that part!
Chris


----------



## used2bcool13 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info UfoChris, that sounds great.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

I want your trailer!!!!


----------

